# SGM Werkzeugsicherung



## tüftler_84 (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich "Spritzgußmaschine Werkzeugsicherung".
Wir haben ein Handling das die Teile die gespritzt wurden aus der SGM entnimmt. 
Zur Zeit haben wir das immer so realisiert das wir einen Rollenschalter haben der ein Signal zur SGM schickt das das Handling außer Störbereich ist und somit die SGM wieder zufahren kann.

Jetzt wollen wir aus berührungslose Sensoren umstellen. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau in wieweit dies zulässig ist. Außerdem wurde geäußert das wir 2 berührungslose Sensoren dazu brauchen?

Ich hätte es jetzt so gemacht das ich jeder Bero ein Relais schaltet und die Kontakte von den Relais in Reihe schalte und das Signal dann in die SGM weitergebe. 

Ist das so zulässig oder habt ihr andere Erfahrungen wie dieses Problem gehandhabt wird.

Vielen Dank im voraus euch allen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

es gibt auch sichere Initatoren http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/pselect2!1_20_10_30.html


----------



## tüftler_84 (17 Januar 2011)

Also der Sensor gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Habe mir mal die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen und der würde soweit perfekt passen.
Ich weiß jetzt bloß noch nicht wie ich die Signale weiter verschalten soll damit die Werkzeugüberwachung richtig angeschlossen ist. Finde diesbezüglich auch keine Infos irgendwo.
Ich werde jetzt die beiden Signale vom Sensor auf ein Relaismodul mit 2 Spulen anschließen und die Kontakte der Relais in Reihe schalten und dann als potenzialfreien Konakt zur SGM ziehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

Die Signalausgänge sind als "OSSD" geschaltet, da kannst du mit jedem 
Sicherheitsrelais verschalten die so etwas verarbeiten können, das sind
eigendlich die auch für Sicherheitslichtschranken benutzt werden.
So ist die sache dann auch wirklich rund.

Schau mal bei Pilz, Siemens, Phönix und und und.


----------



## tüftler_84 (17 Januar 2011)

Also bloß nochmal für mein Verständins.

Kann ich die Signalausgänge des Sensors NUR über ein Sicherheitsrelais auswerten. Oder geht das auch mit ganz normalen Relais. Ich denke doch das die beiden Ausgänge jeweils 24VDC ausgeben. Es geht ja um die Werkzeugsicherung eher um die Sicherheit der Maschine als um den Mensch deshalb würde jetzt ein Sicherheitsrelais meiner Meinung nach überdimensioniert sein. Vorallem kostet ein normales Relais einiges weniger als ein Sicherheitsrelais.

Was bedeutet denn OSSD genau. Hab gelesen das sich der Ausgang selbst überwacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

du kannst natürlich auch normale Relais nutzen, je nach Hersteller sind 
Sicherheitsrelais auch nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## reliability (17 Januar 2011)

tüftler_84 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn OSSD genau.


 

*OSSD *
​​_*(Output Signal Switching Device)*_
Ausgangsschaltelement der berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen. ​


tüftler_84 schrieb:


> ...deshalb würde jetzt ein Sicherheitsrelais meiner Meinung nach überdimensioniert sein. ​



Ist dann ein Sicherheits-Initiator nicht auch überdimensioniert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

Sicherheitstechnik soll ja auch nicht nur vor Personenschäden schützen.
Es wird auch dazu genutzt um Schäden an der Technik und Produktionsausfall
zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2011)

tüftler_84 schrieb:


> Spritzgußmaschine Werkzeugsicherung


 
Wenn die Sicherheitssensoren wirklich "nur" zur Verhinderung von hohem 
Maschinenschaden verwendet werden, kannst Du sie "einfach so"
einsetzen.
Wenn auch Menschen dadurch geschützt werden sollen, musst Du
Dich auch mit der Maschinenrichtlinie (Risikobeurteilung, Kategorie, etc.)
beschäftigen. Dann sind auch Sicherheitsschaltgeräte sinnvoller als Relais. 

Sieh nur zu, daß Du auch einen Relaisausfall bemerkst!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte mehrere Jahre mit Handlingen und SGM zu tun. Der Schalter für die Werkzeugsicherung muss keine speziellen Vorgaben erfüllen. Er stellt nur einen Materialschutz dar, keinen PErsonenschutz. Ich habe sowohl berührungslose als auch mechanische Systeme gesehen. Nach meiner Meinung ist das Entscheidende, den Sensor mit jedem Hub ins Werkzeug zu testen, ob er ein LOW-Signal führt. So kann man (fast) sichergehen, dass es nicht zu unliebsamen Begegnungen kommt...


----------

